# KDE auf Pentium mit 200MB Ram

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen Pentium mal wieder aktualisiert. Läuft auch, doch seit dem Wechsel von KDE 3 auf 4 Ar*** langsam. Hat einer von Euch auch noch so ein Gerät (aus Nostalgie-Gründen) am Laufen und hat ein paar Tipps für mich parat zur Optimierung?

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 5

model name      : Pentium II (Deschutes)

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 298.394

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr

bogomips        : 596.78

clflush size    : 32

cache_alignment : 32

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:
```

----------

## franzf

Wenn du nicht auf kdepim angewiesen bist, würde ich rigoros mit USE="-semantic-desktop" installieren. (Alternativ Nepomuk in systemsettings deaktivieren)

Wenn deine Grafikkarte gut unterstützt ist, sollte Compositing kein Problem sein, kannst es trotzdem mal mit Alt+Shift+F12 ausschalten.

Ansonsten braucht kde4 schon ganz ordentlich RAM. Wenn du es hinbekommst, dass der Desktop halbwegs läuft, wirst du spätestens dann Probleme bekommen, wenn du nen Browser o.Ä. aufmachst...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi LinuxTom.

Ich hab ja auch noch so ein paar alte Schätzchen im Portfolio.

Aber wie der Franz so trefflich schreibt zur Situation des Browser Öffnens, oder dem Start sonstiger Applikationen, dann ist halt Schluss mit Lustig.

Natürlich könnte man auch diverse andere schlankere Umgebungen einsetzen.

Kürzlich bin ich über Distrowatch auf Razor-qt gestoßen, vielleicht ist das ja was für unsere besagten Zielplattformen.

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit zum spielen habe, wollt ich mir das mal ansehen.

Guckst Du hier:

http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120109#qa unter der Überschrift: The Razor-qt desktop environment, oder dem link dort folgend direkt unter:

http://razor-qt.org/

Gibt sogar schon ebuilds dazu bei Gentoo   :Wink: 

Experimentierfreudigen Gruß, Andy.

----------

